# Leprechaun (Rainbow Machine)



## thedwest (Oct 2, 2019)

Just finished this one up. Really weird pedal and not sure how I would realistically use it but definitely fun for replicating humpback whale sounds! Really fine tuning the knobs, you can get a cool pitchy reverb sound. Credit to K Pedals for mentioning these *connectors* in another thread. Game changer for when I need to remove everything from the enclosure once its soldered in.


----------



## Barry (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice, yeah those connectors would be handy


----------



## Ktid (Nov 1, 2019)

Looks fantastic! Where did you get some of the integrated circuits?


----------



## thedwest (Nov 1, 2019)

Ktid said:


> Looks fantastic! Where did you get some of the integrated circuits?


I had the FV-1 pre-soldered and I grabbed most from Tayda and the L78L33 from the PedalPCB store.


----------



## p_wats (Nov 1, 2019)

Looks great! Fun, but weird pedal, for sure. I found having the relay switching boards on each of the stomps very helpful for quick punch in/out, etc.


----------



## Ktid (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeah I was thinking the FV-1 pre-solder would be best, its just out of stock right now.


----------



## Ktid (Nov 11, 2019)

thedwest, how does one go about printing the sticker like your pedal?


----------



## Barry (Nov 11, 2019)

Ktid said:


> thedwest, how does one go about printing the sticker like your pedal?


Pretty sure he hand paints them


----------



## Ktid (Nov 11, 2019)

Looking at the photo you can see at the bottom corner how it has a small lip and the aluminum box. So I am assuming it is a sticker that was either printed on or painted.


----------



## thedwest (Nov 11, 2019)

For enclosures like this one, I print the designs out on photo paper, spray a clear coat on to seal, then glue it on the drilled enclosure. Then cut out the holes and then another clear coat. Probably not a great solution for gigging but for around the house use, I haven't had any issues with wear yet. I've used laser and inkjet and matte and gloss papers all with similar results for durability just a different finish look.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 12, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------

